# What Is View Of Sikhism On Lending Money To Someone?



## novicesikh (Nov 17, 2015)

Should one lead money to someone?
In case yes, what will be the key things one should consider?
Will you lead to person who has kaam, krod, lobh, moh and ahankar?


----------



## Ishna (Nov 17, 2015)

Sikhi is silent on the matter of lending money.  You'll get more information if you ask the Jews or Muslims (literally, they have rules in their scriptures about it).

Personally, I would try to give the money before lending it.  I would probably only be asked by people who already know me, and I have a small circle of friends and family who I trust.  I would lend money without a focus on getting it back.  But I would also try to find other ways to help the person out, as it is better to teach a man to fish for himself than to give him a fish to eat.

We all have five thieves.


----------



## Harry Haller (Nov 18, 2015)

goldfish21 said:


> Should one lead money to someone?
> In case yes, what will be the key things one should consider?
> Will you lead to person who has kaam, krod, lobh, moh and ahankar?



I think the beauty of Sikhism is in the lack of rules, instead concentrating on furthering logic, wisdom and discretion, unlike other religions, there is no huge scripture content on how to do this, and how to do that, so the answer to the question, ' Should one lend money' has nothing at all to do with Sikhism, and everything to do with the individual.

Its up to you!


----------



## novicesikh (Nov 18, 2015)

Ishna said:


> Sikhi is silent on the matter of lending money.  You'll get more information if you ask the Jews or Muslims (literally, they have rules in their scriptures about it).
> 
> Personally, I would try to give the money before lending it.  I would probably only be asked by people who already know me, and I have a small circle of friends and family who I trust.  I would lend money without a focus on getting it back.  But I would also try to find other ways to help the person out, as it is better to teach a man to fish for himself than to give him a fish to eat.
> 
> We all have five thieves.



How do you define trust?


----------



## novicesikh (Nov 18, 2015)

harry haller said:


> I think the beauty of Sikhism is in the lack of rules, instead concentrating on furthering logic, wisdom and discretion, unlike other religions, there is no huge scripture content on how to do this, and how to do that, so the answer to the question, ' Should one lend money' has nothing at all to do with Sikhism, and everything to do with the individual.
> 
> Its up to you!



When we say daya or nimrata towards others..how do you manage right balance...or let me put question other way..if there is someone whom you know ask you for money..what will be your key considerations?


----------



## novicesikh (Nov 18, 2015)

Another few things sikh is a religion which teaches to be realistic.....you need to have some balance in self help and other person help?


----------



## Ishna (Nov 18, 2015)

goldfish21 said:


> How do you define trust?



I trust that they have some sense to make good decisions.  Everyone goes through rough patches and needs a helping hand sometimes.  If a friend was a drug addict, I'd be less inclined to lend them money, as it probably won't help.  But I'm very confident that none of my friends are drug addicts.

Just one example.


----------



## Ishna (Nov 18, 2015)

goldfish21 said:


> Another few things sikh is a religion which teaches to be realistic.....you need to have some balance in self help and other person help?



It also teaches to share.  But you're right, it's important to put the oxygen mask on yourself before you put it on others.  Otherwise we'll all be asking for loans haha.


----------



## Harry Haller (Nov 19, 2015)

novicesikh said:


> When we say daya or nimrata towards others..how do you manage right balance...or let me put question other way..if there is someone whom you know ask you for money..what will be your key considerations?



Well, firstly, I have very little money, partly due to the fact that it does not interest me hugely, if someone asks me for a small amount of money for essentials, then I would normally just give it, and then forget about it.


----------



## Harry Haller (Nov 19, 2015)

novicesikh said:


> how do you manage right balance



the right balance for who? you, them or god?


----------

